# Quick And Easy Spaceliner



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

Built this in a few days for a friend. 

Crappy chrome, taped off the worst of it, sandblasted and painted black darts and spears all over it, blasted and painted the rims, put some ugly fenders on it, and a coupla skulls.


----------

